# AFI - Directing 2019



## Dean (Jan 7, 2019)

have you guys gotten any views on you film yet from AFI? What is their URL supposed to be on Vimeo?


----------



## MildTabasco (Jan 18, 2019)

No views yet. Seems screenwriting applicants have interviews already any directing applicants get theirs?


----------



## Deb F (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm a  directing applicant but I didn't receive an interview from AFI yet, but USC asked to interview me tomorrow, very stressful!


----------



## filmschool0 (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm a producing program applicant. I also didn't get an email but the empower website shows I've been selected for interview. I recommend you also try checking the website


----------



## Deb F (Jan 20, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> I'm a producing program applicant. I also didn't get an email but the empower website shows I've been selected for interview. I recommend you also try checking the website



oh website! i forgot that! I will check it right now, thanks!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2019)

@GegeFu @MildTabasco @filmschool0 good luck guys! Don't forget to add your Applications to the new built in tracker... It'll make it easy for everyone to track the application updates for each school.

https://www.filmschool.org/applications/categories/fall-2019-ma-mfa.1/add

Let me know if you have any questions on how to do it.


----------



## MildTabasco (Jan 21, 2019)

@Chris W This new format is actually a bit more difficult to view than the other one. I liked quickly looking and being able to see how many people applied in a table.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 21, 2019)

MildTabasco said:


> @Chris W This new format is actually a bit more difficult to view than the other one. I liked quickly looking and being able to see how many people applied in a table.


Thanks for the feedback. I'm working on getting the display of the applications better. More features are in the works. However in the long run this feature should be infinitely better than the Google Sheets version for reasons explained in the main post (instant notifications, more info embedded, not having someone mess up the entire sheet etc...). There are some growing pains as the feature evolves and we learn how to use it.

BUT - there is an easy way to see all of the applications for one school. Use the Advanced Search:

Search Applications

For example using that to search for all of the AFI directing applicants for 2019 simply search for "AFI Directing" and in category choose "mfa fall 2019". Results below:

Search results for query: afi directing

I'll hopefully be able to make it so that you can see the various info people enter (such as dates) in that list view pretty soon.


----------



## BillieR (Jan 21, 2019)

Dean said:


> have you guys gotten any views on you film yet from AFI? What is their URL supposed to be on Vimeo?


I've had a few views on both my films (dated 9 & 10 January). No interview invitation as yet though. 
Have any directing applicants received their interview invitation or had any views?


----------



## Buusey (Jan 21, 2019)

BillieR said:


> I've had a few views on both my films (dated 9 & 10 January). No interview invitation as yet though.
> Have any directing applicants received their interview invitation or had any views?



Several views from Empower spread out over a few days over the past 2 weeks or so. They viewed the whole video a few times but no interview invitations yet. From past years, it looks like they mostly finish up invites for an entire program first before moving on and Screenwriting invites are currently on their way out. I’d expect something in the next week or two.


----------



## DJE (Jan 28, 2019)

This is my first time on this website, but I came on for information about the interview process. I received my call for an interview a few days ago, just trying to prepare.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2019)

DJE said:


> This is my first time on this website, but I came on for information about the interview process. I received my call for an interview a few days ago, just trying to prepare.


Welcome to the site! There's a good thread on the interviews here:

AFI screenwriting 2019 Interview preparation


----------



## Dean (Jan 28, 2019)

DJE said:


> This is my first time on this website, but I came on for information about the interview process. I received my call for an interview a few days ago, just trying to prepare.


Hey are you going for a directing interview or others?


----------



## DJE (Jan 28, 2019)

Yeah, directing discipline, fall 2019. That's what this thread is for right? Sorry I'm new here and trying to learn how to navigate the platform.


----------



## Dean (Jan 28, 2019)

DJE said:


> Yeah, directing discipline, fall 2019. That's what this thread is for right? Sorry I'm new here and trying to learn how to navigate the platform.


Congrats! You are in the right place and thanks for sharing this information


----------



## BillieR (Jan 28, 2019)

Dean said:


> Congrats! You are in the right place and thanks for sharing this information


Dean have you received an invitation to interview yet? It seems so slow! I've had three more views on my films last week, but perhaps that doesn't mean too much.


----------



## DJE (Jan 28, 2019)

Just to ease everyone's mind, from everything I've read, they aren't supposed to start contacting people until February and it can go all the way up until a couple weeks before the notifications (March 15th). I recieved my interview invite January 25th, and it's for February 4th. I believe I recieved this early, again, just from what I've read. So if you haven't gotten an invite yet, you have a lot of time. Just keep positive energy!


----------



## Deb F (Jan 28, 2019)

DJE said:


> Just to ease everyone's mind, from everything I've read, they aren't supposed to start contacting people until February and it can go all the way up until a couple weeks before the notifications (March 15th). I recieved my interview invite January 25th, and it's for February 4th. I believe I recieved this early, again, just from what I've read. So if you haven't gotten an invite yet, you have a lot of time. Just keep positive energy!


I have seen a post on this website that contains a lot of actual interview questions from the previous interviewees. I think that's helpful!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2019)

Deb F said:


> I have seen a post on this website that contains a lot of actual interview questions from the previous interviewees. I think that's helpful!


Film School Interview Questions


----------



## DJE (Jan 28, 2019)

How do I find that on here? Again, new to the platform Haha


----------



## Deb F (Jan 28, 2019)

DJE said:


> How do I find that on here? Again, new to the platform Haha


Check out the last reply from Chris, there's a link!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2019)

DJE said:


> How do I find that on here? Again, new to the platform Haha


Click that link. Or you can go to the articles section. There's also this thread on AFI interviews:

AFI screenwriting 2019 Interview preparation


----------



## Ernst (Jan 30, 2019)

OMG!!! I just got the interview email! Check your inbox guys....


----------



## DJE (Jan 30, 2019)

I just went on Vimeo to see our competition. It's really nice to watch everyone's "A Change of Heart" projects. You just got to keep changing your search to find more entries. Try, a change of heart AFI, then AFI directing application, etc. You'll find more and more as you go.


----------



## Ernst (Jan 30, 2019)

DJE said:


> I just went on Vimeo to see our competition. It's really nice to watch everyone's "A Change of Heart" projects. You just got to keep changing your search to find more entries. Try, a change of heart AFI, then AFI directing application, etc. You'll find more and more as you go.



I watched some during the holiday. They are really good!


----------



## Deb F (Jan 30, 2019)

DJE said:


> I just went on Vimeo to see our competition. It's really nice to watch everyone's "A Change of Heart" projects. You just got to keep changing your search to find more entries. Try, a change of heart AFI, then AFI directing application, etc. You'll find more and more as you go.


haha, "competition". I'll check it out.


----------



## Deb F (Jan 30, 2019)

Ernst said:


> OMG!!! I just got the interview email! Check your inbox guys....


Congrats! When is your interview scheduled?


----------



## Ernst (Jan 31, 2019)

Deb F said:


> Congrats! When is your interview scheduled?


They scheduled me for Wednesday, Feb 13th.


----------



## DJE (Jan 31, 2019)

Are you going to fly here to do it in person?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 31, 2019)

Ernst said:


> They scheduled me for Wednesday, Feb 13th.


Nice! Good luck and be sure to update your application with that info and please update it again after to let everyone know how the interview went.


----------



## Gloria- (Feb 4, 2019)

Directing applicant here still waiting for the interview email. I got rejected after interview last year. It seems like they've stopped sending interviews... fingers crossed.


----------



## DJE (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello again all; just wanted to give to an update. The interview is incredible. There is truly nothing anyone can say to prepare you for it because each one seems completely tailored to the person being interviewed. So don't fret, it's all about YOU, which is easy enough to talk about. Just be yourself. It's like a relationship, don't fake anything haha, show them who you are. 

Best luck to all.


----------



## Brooklyn (Feb 5, 2019)

Hey guys! I sent an email to my application counselor a few days ago and she told me the directing major won't send out interview invitation until March the 15th.

Congrats to Ernst and DJE who received the notification so early! But I guess for the rest of us there's nothing we can do but wait... with lots and lots patient and optimism.


----------



## Gloria- (Feb 5, 2019)

Brooklyn said:


> Hey guys! I sent an email to my application counselor a few days ago and she told me the directing major won't send out interview invitation until March the 15th.
> 
> Congrats to Ernst and DJE who received the notification so early! But I guess for the rest of us there's nothing we can do but wait... with lots and lots patient and optimism.


From my understanding, March 15th is the Final decision date. If we don't have an interview now, then we should expect a rejection letter.


----------



## Brooklyn (Feb 5, 2019)

Gloria- said:


> From my understanding, March 15th is the Final decision date. If we don't have an interview now, then we should expect a rejection letter.



Really? It was approximately the same schedule each year?


----------



## DJE (Feb 5, 2019)

Yes, March 15th is the notifications for acceptance, waitlist, or rejection. They just told me at my interview.


----------



## Brooklyn (Feb 5, 2019)

DJE said:


> Yes, March 15th is the notifications for acceptance, waitlist, or rejection. They just told me at my interview.


Thx bro! That really clears things out. Guess I'm not the right person they are looking for. ?
Just curious, do you know what's the notification dates for USC or Chapman or LMU? I wasn't told in the interview so I'm just anxiously waiting.


----------



## DJE (Feb 5, 2019)

Brooklyn said:


> Thx bro! That really clears things out. Guess I'm not the right person they are looking for. ?
> Just curious, do you know what's the notification dates for USC or Chapman or LMU? I wasn't told in the interview so I'm just anxiously waiting.



Nope, sorry. I only applied to AFI. I put all my eggs in that  basket Haha. But good luck to you with them. They are incredible schools.


----------



## duque91 (Feb 5, 2019)

DJE said:


> Yes, March 15th is the notifications for acceptance, waitlist, or rejection. They just told me at my interview.


How did it go? I'll have mine next Monday and don't really know what to expect (I've been reading the thread on screenwriting interviews, but I'm guessing ours are a bit different). I'm interviewing with Jennie Tugend and Zach Smith, has anybody had them as well?


----------



## Ernst (Feb 5, 2019)

DJE said:


> Are you going to fly here to do it in person?



I'm glad you enjoyed your interview! I am slightly less nervous now after reading your latest update. I will be flying in because I want to see the campus.

Also, I'm just curious. Who interviewed you?


----------



## DJE (Feb 6, 2019)

Ernst said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed your interview! I am slightly less nervous now after reading your latest update. I will be flying in because I want to see the campus.
> 
> Also, I'm just curious. Who interviewed you?




I was interviewed by Andrew Wagner and Jianna Maarten. They were both so kind and welcoming. Do you have the same two scheduled for yours?


----------



## Dean (Feb 9, 2019)

BillieR said:


> Dean have you received an invitation to interview yet? It seems so slow! I've had three more views on my films last week, but perhaps that doesn't mean too much.


Sorry missed your message. Nothing to this day. I don't think I will be invited . I'm invited for AFI screenwriting so I'm ok with this.


----------



## BillieR (Feb 9, 2019)

Dean said:


> Sorry missed your message. Nothing to this day. I don't think I will be invited . I'm invited for AFI screenwriting so I'm ok with this.


Congrats on the screenwriting invitation! Best of luck.


----------



## elisasouza (Feb 11, 2019)

Hey guys! For those of you who have already done the interview, how did it go? I haven't heard that many details on AFI Interviews...


----------



## duque91 (Feb 12, 2019)

I had mine yesterday, it was incredibly easy going, it felt more like a relaxed conversation than anything else. They do wanna know if you have a financing plan and want to be sure you're aware you'll be dedicating all of your time to AFI during the conservatory, but other than that, they just wanna know who you are in general.


----------



## DJE (Mar 13, 2019)

1 day, 20 hours, and 35 minutes... roughly, until we find out if we were accepted of not Haha!


----------



## ForeignFilmmaker (Mar 13, 2019)

Friday can't come soon enough! I just want to rip the bandaid off already! ?


----------



## BillieR (Mar 15, 2019)

Anything yet anyone?


----------



## nwyrkrj (Mar 15, 2019)

BillieR said:


> Anything yet anyone?


Nothing here.


----------



## BillieR (Mar 15, 2019)

DJE said:


> View attachment 1127


Congratulations! When did you get the email?


----------



## DJE (Mar 15, 2019)

BillieR said:


> Congratulations! When did you get the email?


Thank you so so much! I got it at 9am sharp.


----------



## Yuk (Mar 15, 2019)

DJE said:


> View attachment 1127


Congrats! Btw your name and address is shown in the attachment. Just wanted to point it out in case you're not aware of it


----------



## DJE (Mar 15, 2019)

Yuk said:


> Congrats! Btw your name and address is shown in the attachment. Just wanted to point it out in case you're not aware of it


Thank you for the heads up, that is an old address and I live far away from there now, that's why I didn't redact anything. And as for my name, well that's all over the internet as well from previous projects so I'm not worried.


----------



## ForeignFilmmaker (Mar 15, 2019)

Accepted as well, letter came in around 9:30 AM PST. Thank goodness the waiting is over!


----------



## elisasouza (Mar 16, 2019)

Hey guys, congratulations on getting in! I'm still waiting for my response, it only comes in April since I applied for cinematography... But reading this I was thinking: do you know if they give any feedback on why you didn't get in, if that's the case? Do you think it would be okay to ask? I would be great to know that, in case you want to apply next year, so you could improve


----------



## DJE (Mar 16, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> Hey guys, congratulations on getting in! I'm still waiting for my response, it only comes in April since I applied for cinematography... But reading this I was thinking: do you know if they give any feedback on why you didn't get in, if that's the case? Do you think it would be okay to ask? I would be great to know that, in case you want to apply next year, so you could improve


Good luck! Let us know how it goes. To answer your question, ABSOLUTELY ask. Growth is the most important thing. Finding out why they passed over you would be so beneficial to your career and your growth as an individual human. I was preparing my email to my interviewers on why they passed on me, because I knew the information was necessary towards my future. One of my friends is a cinematographer, he shot my last film, THERE'S SOMETHING IN THE TRUNK. He is an absolute GENIUS--one of the best I've ever had the pleasure of working with. Regardless, he got denied and he asked why and they told him flat out that he didn't seem to have the passion that other applicants had. And this is very, very true, Casey, my DP, is very laid back and nonchalant about everything. So them saying that was very accurate because he really doesn't care all that much despite his talent. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## elisasouza (Mar 16, 2019)

DJE said:


> Good luck! Let us know how it goes. To answer your question, ABSOLUTELY ask. Growth is the most important thing. Finding out why they passed over you would be so beneficial to your career and your growth as an individual human. I was preparing my email to my interviewers on why they passed on me, because I knew the information was necessary towards my future. One of my friends is a cinematographer, he shot my last film, THERE'S SOMETHING IN THE TRUNK. He is an absolute GENIUS--one of the best I've ever had the pleasure of working with. Regardless, he got denied and he asked why and they told him flat out that he didn't seem to have the passion that other applicants had. And this is very, very true, Casey, my DP, is very laid back and nonchalant about everything. So them saying that was very accurate because he really doesn't care all that much despite his talent.
> 
> I hope this helps!



Wow that's totally true. Growth IS the most important thing. Casey also applied to AFI? It's pretty cool of them to answer, because I thought they wouldn't care at all hahahah You're totally right. If I don't get in I'm definitely asking them


----------



## DJE (Mar 16, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> Wow that's totally true. Growth IS the most important thing. Casey also applied to AFI? It's pretty cool of them to answer, because I thought they wouldn't care at all hahahah You're totally right. If I don't get in I'm definitely asking them


So, just to clarify, he didn't email them, he actually ran into the person that interviewed him while he was on campus one day for a shoot. But I was going to email them if I didn't get in because I couldn't imagine myself ever having been back there Haha.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2019)

To those that applied last year.... Be sure to update your application in the Film School Application database with as much info as you can.

See this example application to see how you can fully utilize the system:






						SAMPLE MFA Application 2019
					

This is a sample Application to showcase the various features of the Tracker



					www.filmschool.org
				




The more data the better to help future applicants. Thank you! ?


----------

